# Focused Heeling



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

Of all the dvds out there about focused heeling....which would you rate as the best breakdown of the exercise? Of course we are all waiting for the Ellis heeling dvd......Come Ed its 3 weeks into January..Where is it???????[-o<


----------

